# Mixing HCG and CJC DAC



## itismethebee (Feb 16, 2018)

SO I was thinking if its of any harm to mix CJC DAC with HCG in the same vile to reduce injections, just seems easier.


----------



## Megatron28 (Feb 18, 2018)

I would mix them separately and store separately.  But draw them into the same syringe so you can do just one injection.


----------



## itismethebee (Feb 18, 2018)

Megatron28 said:


> I would mix them separately and store separately.  But draw them into the same syringe so you can do just one injection.


Sounds good, ill do that!


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 4, 2018)

Megatron28 said:


> I would mix them separately and store separately.  But draw them into the same syringe so you can do just one injection.



Do just this.  Pin together but everything else separate 

Just makes it nice when u only have to be a semi pin cushion 

Otherwise can get excessive real quick


----------

